# Starving North Koreans eating own kids, corpses



## KDroid (Jan 29, 2013)

> Reports from inside the secretive famine-hit pariah state, North Korea, claim a man has been executed after murdering his two children for food.
> 
> Shocking reports claim North Koreans are turning to cannibalism including details of one man who dug up his grandchild's corpse to eat and another who boiled his child and ate the flesh.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2013)

I never considered humans to be too civilized to begin with. Given the circumstances, even the most civilized human being can become a wild animal.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2013)

Brootal


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2013)

Given the circumstances? Well I'm sorry but no. I'll rather commit suicide rather than doing those  and unearth stuffs. Eating corpses and own kids? Good lord ! How am I even typing these words God knows!!


----------



## mastervk (Jan 29, 2013)

I think this is part of western media propaganda to depict North Korean current regime as "axis of evil"The actual incident might be true that some guy killed and then tried to eat kid but this has happened in nearly all outscores at some time (and not always due to starvation)..

Think how can a media spin incident like US shooting incident to " In USA people are so oppressed that they are killing their mother and 5-6 year old children "....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2013)

I think if those people can eat cat,dog,snake,cocroches,and dirtiest of animals for food then they can eat humans too...I am not surprised


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2013)

^^Calm down dude.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Do not overreact. There must be some hidden agenda behind this news. I believe this news is not from any North Korean news agency.

And truely speaking, no matter what west say, they are the one actually invading the world. Who actually attacked vietnam, iraq, afghanisthan, droped bomb in japan. And they say they are doing it for good protecting the world from evil. I donot know, but if N K is making weapons of ZERO destruction, does not the WEST already have weapons of MASS destruction.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Brootal



Yeah indeed \m/


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

unbelievable. People eating their own children.


----------



## Tobuscus (Jan 29, 2013)

Only a couple of hundred kilometers away is one of the world's richest countries,South Korea.Meanwhile North Koreans eat grass and now their own kids. What a world we live in...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 29, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Do not overreact. There must be some hidden agenda behind this news. I believe this news is not from any North Korean news agency.
> 
> And truely speaking, no matter what west say, they are the one actually invading the world. Who actually attacked vietnam, iraq, afghanisthan, droped bomb in japan. And they say they are doing it for good protecting the world from evil. I donot know, but if N K is making weapons of ZERO destruction, does not the WEST already have weapons of MASS destruction.



This.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> And truely speaking, no matter what west say, they are the one actually invading the world. Who actually attacked vietnam, iraq, afghanisthan, droped bomb in japan. And they say they are doing it for good protecting the world from evil. I donot know, but if N K is making weapons of ZERO destruction, does not the WEST already have weapons of MASS destruction.


Uhhh. NK wants to obliterate SK‚ not US or Western countries. That's been on their agenda for decades. Reason being NK wanted to be Communist and SK wanted to be a Democracy.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 29, 2013)

mastervk said:


> i think this is part of western media propaganda to depict north korean current regime as "axis of evil"the actual incident might be true that some guy killed and then tried to eat kid but this has happened in nearly all outscores at some time (and not always due to starvation)..
> 
> Think how can a media spin incident like us shooting incident to " in usa people are so oppressed that they are killing their mother and 5-6 year old children "....





bubusam13 said:


> do not overreact. There must be some hidden agenda behind this news. I believe this news is not from any north korean news agency.
> 
> And truely speaking, no matter what west say, they are the one actually invading the world. Who actually attacked vietnam, iraq, afghanisthan, droped bomb in japan. And they say they are doing it for good protecting the world from evil. I donot know, but if n k is making weapons of zero destruction, does not the west already have weapons of mass destruction.



this !!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 29, 2013)

No Comments on this , we don't know how much truth it holds!
Although , IMO if you can eat any other organism , why not your kind if it can save your life. (Considering the fact that you prey only on the dead ones. , not kill anyone alive.)

Although : I am vegeterian.


----------



## icebags (Jan 29, 2013)

truth will probably never come out. but, given that there are western propaganda involved and some rare case of weird cannibalism existed even in so called civilized countries too, there is no guarantee anywhere.



sujoyp said:


> I think if those people can eat cat,dog,snake,cocroches,and dirtiest of animals for food then they can eat humans too...I am not surprised


eating animals and cannibalism is not same dude.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Uhhh. NK wants to obliterate SK‚ not US or Western countries. That's been on their agenda for decades. Reason being NK wanted to be Communist and SK wanted to be a Democracy.



Do you know why Korea separated ?

While most for you are shocked how they can eat their own children, I am feeling very bad for them. Just imagine what could be their condition presently. Why they are cut of from this world. Why nobody is helping them. As *Thunder* said, NK wanna obliterate SK, that means no other country have any issue with NK. Where is humanity, where is human rights. No country helping them because they fear the west. No one fears SK.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Do you know why Korea separated ?
> 
> While most for you are shocked how they can eat their own children, I am feeling very bad for them. *Just imagine what could be their condition presently*. Why they are cut of from this world. Why nobody is helping them. As *Thunder* said, NK wanna obliterate SK, that means no other country have any issue with NK. Where is humanity, where is human rights. No country helping them because they fear the west. No one fears SK.



This. 
We are just too judgemental, judging everyone by our sense of morals. Take a moment to think as to what could have driven those unfortunate souls to this extreme step.
Even if the news were true, its not that they sold dug-up dead bodies as delicacies. You dont judge when you are staring death in the face. Just saying. 

And sorry for the rant.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

> While most for you are shocked how they can eat their own children, I am feeling very bad for them. Just imagine what could be their condition presently. Why they are cut of from this world. Why nobody is helping them.


This. .
Wonder why nobody is feeling bad for those , and insteading of helping them'm out of famine , just trying to throw in BS talks about cannibalism.



Tobuscus said:


> Only a couple of hundred kilometers away is one of the world's richest countries,South Korea.Meanwhile North Koreans eat grass and now their own kids. What a world we live in...



You think they "might" be eating the'm for pleasure ??? Do you know how does it feels to die due to starvation ???
I bet , all moral and social values will start to diminish when you will be on the edge , starving to death.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> This. .
> Wonder why nobody is feeling bad for those , and insteading of helping them'm out of famine , just trying to throw in BS talks about cannibalism.
> 
> 
> ...



He was probably expressing his despair y'know...


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> No Comments on this , we don't know how much truth it holds!
> Although , IMO if you can eat any other organism , why not your kind if it can save your life. (Considering the fact that you prey only on the dead ones. , not kill anyone alive.)
> 
> Although : I am vegeterian.


 this, could not find words for it


refuse to attach too much credibility especially because corpses and killings are in the same story, unless they are eating rats, crows, pigeons, cats and dogs as well, this is too far

if it is true, maybe it some kind of dark ages psycho condition, caused by unnatural famines


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2013)

If they are eating their own children or corpses, then probably the dogs, cats, rats, etc have already run out. I do think the the credibility of this whole affair is questionable, but I do not question what human beings are capable of doing when living on the edge.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think if those people can eat cat,dog,snake,cocroches,and dirtiest of animals for food then they can eat humans too...I am not surprised


This is true too.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> He was probably expressing his despair y'know...


Well , I think I understood it in a different way. : *_*


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think if those people can eat cat,dog,snake,cocroches,and dirtiest of animals for food then they can eat humans too...I am not surprised



On what basis do you decide whether said animals are dirty or not?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

^^
Chicken feed on worms. People take bath in the Ganges. Plants grow over the dirtiest of soil. So, clean chicken curry anyone ? :>


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2013)

guys by dirty animals I ment just see what they eat...i have seen pics of those....yuk..maybe they r very poor...but cant they have goats,chickens,fish farming etc...y to eat strange insects

Who ever eats dogs I have no sentiments for them (on google it seems south korea eats them)


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

^ TO me , those Who Eat Chicken , Goats , Pigs , Buffaloes , are pretty much same as those who eat other animals like Snake or Donkeys or Monkeys what so ever.
On what basis do you classify the Chickens and Goats as eatable and others as dirty ??? Those poor Chickens also have life just like those weird looking snakes and Crocodiles.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Real sad news, I mean I have heard the tale that at last Monkey Mother sacrifices her own offspring to save herself and if that is their condition then its really sad that the HR guys who go rampant when someone is hanged don't give a damn about this.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> ^ TO me , those Who Eat Chicken , Goats , Pigs , Buffaloes , are pretty much same as those who eat other animals like Snake or Donkeys or Monkeys what so ever.
> On what basis do you classify the Chickens and Goats as eatable and others as dirty ??? Those poor Chickens also have life just like those weird looking snakes and Crocodiles.



Ok I agree with u somewhat ...no words can justify taking life of other animals


----------



## mastervk (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> guys by dirty animals I ment just see what they eat...i have seen pics of those....yuk..maybe they r very poor...but cant they have goats,chickens,fish farming etc...y to eat strange insects
> 
> Who ever eats dogs I have no sentiments for them (on google it seems south korea eats them)



eating one animal is same as eating another animal..Due to different culture for people eating some animal is ok while some is taboo..but Tribals all around the world eat everything from snake lizard to rats ...

for eg for most Indians it might be taboo to eat cow but  in US it is very common..

and many tribes in Nagaland eat dogs ....


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't say how much truth does this news holds, as these are only reports and that too, coming through the secretive North Korea. May be, this is a tactic to create a sense of untrust among the North Koreans (as the article talks about one province) about their government, which is already facing sanctions and implications.

I agree with Rishi. VEGETARIAN BY CHOICE.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

mastervk said:


> eating one animal is same as eating another animal..Due to different culture for people eating some animal is ok while some is taboo..but Tribals all around the world eat everything from snake lizard to rats ...
> 
> for eg for most Indians it might be taboo to eat cow but  in US it is very common..
> 
> and many tribes in Nagaland eat dogs ....


I was not able to find the exact words , but thats exactly What I meant .!  Totally agree.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 30, 2013)

Im surprise these NKs still go for nukes while there people is starving to death.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2013)

lol thats what i said at first...if they can eat all those animals then y not humans  whats soo surprising about it


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont agree to this at all.
Check the status of this nation in the eyes of allied powers. NK have been bugged many times since past. 
It may have happened that some incident of this sort took place at some place by some "disturbed person", but its highly possible that the media is using this piece of info as a tool to make people around the world misjudge them.
Korea had a rich past, be it their culture, tradition, loyalty or love for motherland.



101gamzer said:


> Im surprise these NKs still go for nukes while there people is starving to death.





sujoyp said:


> lol thats what i said at first...if they can eat all those animals then y not humans  whats soo surprising about it



No offense but this kind of mindset is what germinates more doubts.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> lol thats what i said at first...if they can eat all those animals then y not humans  whats soo surprising about it



cannibalism is different than eating other animals as food..though many animals do it (even lion  ) but that is done mostly to claim territory than to eat as food source..

Though i understand what you are saying....There is natural psychological  barrier which prevent most species to eat their own but once you go down that road nothing stops you..

BTW at least some ancient culture like Aztec or Inca might have involved in ritualistic cannibalism ....



101gamzer said:


> Im surprise these NKs still go for nukes while there people is starving to death.



as per US media because they have nukes and missiles that's why people are starving..They are spending all money in missile program and for luxuries for communist regime...


If they drop their missile program US will install a puppet government there and start sending aid via UN


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2013)

I like korea... really.... and are we discussing about eatables here, cats and dogs and cockroaches ?
If we donot eat something obviously we will think it dirty. Anyway, I believe the agenda behind  this news is to make the outside world understand "look NK's people are starving while govt is investing on nuke. How bad their govt. is. "
Anyway, NK too looks determined. ha ha. Few years ago I read somebody in Australia ate liver of his friend.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 30, 2013)

That's not too much of an incident to claim that "*N. Koreans have been turning to cannibalism*". That's actually not fair, and the MEDIA, is to be blamed to make it sensational.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 30, 2013)

tell me something? dont plants have life? just because plants *"dont show emotions of dying"* doesnt enable you to eat them and proclaim yourself as vegetarian. Enough with the rants against people who eat chicken, goat etc... you can argue all you want but you "so called vegetarians" are the same as us "meat eaters" and probably even worse. since you justify killing living beings(plants) as a source of food, and others as meat eaters, animal haters...(nvegetarians)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, everything is same. Now next time when you go out to buy Chicken or Mutton, don't buy it, buy Dog, or Cow. And don't buy Eggs, don't kill a life. Don't eat fish. And don't eat veg too, plant has life after all. Don't drink water too, don't steal Hydrogen and Oxygen. Don't eat Mushroom.
So what's left?
You see? Giving lecture is easy.


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think if those people can eat cat,dog,snake,cocroches,and dirtiest of animals for food then they can eat humans too...I am not surprised



LOL. I wish this could be aired live on korean tvs.  

PS Human is the dirtiest of those animals


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, everything is same. Now next time when you go out to buy Chicken or Mutton, don't buy it, buy Dog, or Cow. And don't buy Eggs, don't kill a life. Don't eat fish. And don't eat veg too, plant has life after all. Don't drink water too, don't steal Hydrogen and Oxygen. Don't eat Mushroom.
> So what's left?
> You see? Giving lecture is easy.



*you should stop living too, you are wasting precious oxygen. *


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

No offence anypne, but I was reminded of this :

Vegetarians: Descendents of prehistoric people too lazy to hunt moving things


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems like we are going off topic.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> No offence anypne, but I was reminded of this :
> 
> Vegetarians: Descendents of prehistoric people too lazy to hunt moving things



there is nothing wrong in being a vegetarian, but disregarding others taste for meat is wrong. and then giving all reasons for it like the poor animal.... awww... save him... cute little eyes.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> No offence anypne, but I was reminded of this :
> 
> Vegetarians: Descendents of prehistoric people too lazy to hunt moving things



So, do you hunt and eat ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> So, do you hunt and eat ?



faun / admin whoever removed those posts nice work you did there. :thumbsup:


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> So, do you hunt and eat ?



No, I am a lazy non-vegetarian. I pay to have my prey hunted by someone.

@Noah: Exactly.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

*Aghori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

why don't people look around ourselves before making ignorant and demeaning generalzations about others?


----------

